# Biete: RdA!



## KaWuschKusch (28. November 2013)

Ihr wollt wieder mit WoW anfangen?
Gerade jetzt, wenn alle Pakete nur insgesamt 15 Euro kosten!
Ich würde euch eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken.
Ihr bekommt einen Instant LvL 80er auf einen Realm eurer Wahl!

Mfg KaWuschKusch

Schreibt mir einfach eine PM, am besten gleich mit eurer E-Mail Adresse und auf welchen Server ihr wollt!


----------



## KaWuschKusch (4. Dezember 2013)

Steht immer noch zur Verfügung!


----------



## KaWuschKusch (7. Dezember 2013)

Habe immer noch eine zu Vergeben )


----------



## KaWuschKusch (9. Dezember 2013)

Steht immer noch zur Verfügung, wenn jemand Interesse hat, melden!


----------



## KaWuschKusch (12. Dezember 2013)

Biete immernoch eine Rolle an!


----------



## KaWuschKusch (15. Dezember 2013)

Steht noch zur Verfügung!
Schreibt mich einfach per PM mit eurer E-Mail Adresse an und euren Wunsch-Server und Seite


----------

